# I want to hear your electronic/edm music!



## Solarflare420 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have been going through so much sadness and need all the edm jamz I can get. 

I am also all about supporting non “famous” DJs and producers, especially ones who are also furries. And if I am a fan I’d like to be friends. If you want feedback/ constructive criticism just let me know!

If I LOVE your tunes I will draw your sona for free :3 most likely with my own sona. 

P.s. dubstep is sexy but trap is ear cancer


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 26, 2018)

Here's something I worked on recently:

www.furaffinity.net: Acid Blue by Cyanococcus


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

*Chrry - Cookie Cutter (Instrumental)*


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fchrry-music%2Fcookie-cutter-instrumental


----------



## Cremetoertchen (Mar 4, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Free Boi(Preview) by Cremetoertchen

BTW: I'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Copy in this URL to listen:

soundcloud.com/rainbow-tem-of-hyrule/sets/the-foreshadowing

This is probably not EDM but definitely electronic.
It is the beginnings of my first album.
I'm really into music, and composition is my favourite part.

There are 3 songs so far:

Vibrant Awakening was my first one, and was intended to be my "theme tune". But it will probably be replaced soon because it doesn't represent me that well. An upbeat piece that gradually builds to a climax.

Digital Endeavour was my second piece, and uses a looping theme in the blues scale. I basically experimented to see how many different variations of a single motif I could have in a piece. I think it's easier to appreciate Digital Endeavour if you bear that in mind.

Finally, Livid Regret is a much darker piece, intended to be some kind of boss theme. I think it's a bit like drum and bass in the second half. But yeah this one is my favourite.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh yeah!
I called the album "The Foreshadowing" because it is foretelling that there is awesome electronic music on the way!


----------

